# CTS Turbo ? Audi TTRS ? Front Mount Intercooler Kit



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*CTS Turbo – Audi TTRS – Front Mount Intercooler Kit*










CTS Turbo is pleased to announce the release of our Front Mount Intercooler for the MK2 Audi TTRS. The CTS Turbo FMIC Kit for the Audi TTRS is an excellent upgrade for any stock or modified car. Increasing the dimensions of the intercooler core has resulted in significant cooling improvements, including reduced heat soak and reduced charged air temperatures. These improvements can be attributed to our large high density intercooler core, smooth flowing cast aluminum end tanks. This kit features a billet rebar, 4ply silicon couplers, stainless steel T-Bolt clamps and an impressive intercooler core rated to support in excess of 650HP.

Features:
- High Density bar and plate intercooler core measuring 22" x 12" x 3"
- Smooth flowing cast end tanks
- Billet machined light weight rebar with integrated horn and sensor mounting brackets
- Approximately 100% increase in core size over stock
- Pressure Tested intercooler core
- Significant reductions in intake air temperature
- Increased horsepower and torque

Click here for more information.


----------



## ROLDGOLD (Dec 20, 2013)

CTS Turbo said:


> CTS Turbo is pleased to announce the release of our Front Mount Intercooler for the MK2 Audi TTRS. The CTS Turbo FMIC Kit for the Audi TTRS is an excellent upgrade for any stock or modified car. Increasing the dimensions of the intercooler core has resulted in significant cooling improvements, including reduced heat soak and reduced charged air temperatures. These improvements can be attributed to our large high density intercooler core, smooth flowing cast aluminum end tanks. This kit features a billet rebar, 4ply silicon couplers, stainless steel T-Bolt clamps and an impressive intercooler core rated to support in excess of 650HP.
> 
> Features:
> - High Density bar and plate intercooler core measuring 22" x 12" x 3"
> ...



Alright... who's gonna be the first to try this Intercooler out? Hey CTS (Clint?), send me one and i'll give it a shot. i'll log it, and even do before and after dyno pulls to see the gains. :laugh: Seriously... i will. Stage 2+ RS here!


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

ROLDGOLD said:


> Alright... who's gonna be the first to try this Intercooler out? Hey CTS (Clint?), send me one and i'll give it a shot. i'll log it, and even do before and after dyno pulls to see the gains. :laugh: Seriously... i will. Stage 2+ RS here!



My unit will be here next week. Should be able to do some logs and post them up by the weekend if I have a chance.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I would be interested but not in silver... Should be black...


----------



## Kramer1 (May 6, 2014)

Is there an added cost to the Intercooler core being black?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Kramer1 said:


> Is there an added cost to the Intercooler core being black?


At this time we generally don't offer the kit with black, however if you'd like one shoot us an email or PM and we'll do our best to get it done for you. :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Our friend Ruben from Spain and his friends installed our FMIC kit prior to taking a road trip to the Nürburgring for some fun:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Good looking kit!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

More shots from Spain:


----------



## ROLDGOLD (Dec 20, 2013)

Are these guys for real? This post should be titled... "How many pollacks does it take to change a..."

Sorry, I'm not hating... just saying. ;-)


----------



## Kramer1 (May 6, 2014)

I just placed my order for the Front Mount Intercooler Kit!! I cannot wait to receive it!! 
Chris Kramer


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi, I actually have your TT-RS intercooler kit, but haven't had a chance to install yet... 

Did you look at putting holes in the crash bar to help avoid the airflow blockage? 

Don't get me wrong, I am in the camp that any replacement for the OEM crash bar needs to be at least as strong... So no using the intercooler as the crash bar like the Wagner race piece for me.


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

Did some data logging the other night, logged IATs out of curiosity.

Stage 2 with CTS FMIC, did 10 20-100 pulls back to back. IATs started at 41*c and moved up to 56*c at the end of the runs. Was 80*f ambient temp. No cool down time between runs.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

V8Star said:


> Did some data logging the other night, logged IATs out of curiosity.
> 
> Stage 2 with CTS FMIC, did 10 20-100 pulls back to back. IATs started at 41* and moved up to 56* at the end of the runs. Was 80* ambient temp. No cool down time between runs.


How could your intake temps be cooler than ambient? Was that 41^ C and 80^ F ambient?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

hightechrdn said:


> Hi, I actually have your TT-RS intercooler kit, but haven't had a chance to install yet...
> 
> Did you look at putting holes in the crash bar to help avoid the airflow blockage?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am in the camp that any replacement for the OEM crash bar needs to be at least as strong... So no using the intercooler as the crash bar like the Wagner race piece for me.


We considered it but it would take away from structural integrity and the bar must as strong as possible. This intercooler gets an immense amount of air flow without having to add holes to crash bar.


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

JohnLZ7W said:


> How could your intake temps be cooler than ambient? Was that 41^ C and 80^ F ambient?


Yes, I'll edit that. :laugh:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

V8Star said:


> Yes, I'll edit that. :laugh:


So they went from 106F to 133F with an ambient temp of 80F. Not sure how that compares to other ICs. Starting temps should be right at ambient though.


----------



## Kramer1 (May 6, 2014)

I just received my kit via FEDEX yesterday, a day earlier than projected!!! Install will be this weekend! Thanks Guys!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Kramer1 said:


> I just received my kit via FEDEX yesterday, a day earlier than projected!!! Install will be this weekend! Thanks Guys!


Glad to hear! Be sure to post pics when you get a chance!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Our Fmic kit also comes in the raw aluminum finish.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Dynosheets? Kinda pricey upgrade not to have any sort of scientific data (like a graph showing the car stock IAT vs with CTS intercooler)


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

I consider upgrades for a rare car Like TTRS , with no info on performance,nor video,dyno sheets,power gains,
Etc, are KNOCK-OFF products.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm almost certain you are right. Logically.. if you did the development on something like this you'd have numbers for it.. and you'd publish them prominently in order to sell the product.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Almost the same thing with that SOLO WERKS coil overs .no info whatsoever .


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Dyno time costs money and the TTRS market is small. I for one am glad that CTS is producing this range of parts for the TT-RS in the first place. Yes, I would love to see detailed before and after results, but can live with having options for our cars, even if they aren't backed with reams of scientific testing. 

CTS had/has an 'in house' TT-RS, which was used to develop their intercooler. They didn't just measure an APR intercooler, then send the drawings to the fabrication shop. 

BTW... The intake sounds the business, but isn't going win awards for being subtle! 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

hightechrdn said:


> BTW... The intake sounds the business, but isn't going win awards for being subtle!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Did you install the intake too? Let's see some pics and give us your impressions of it. I haven't seen anything about it from an actual customer yet.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey guys,
We appreciate all your feedback and questions but it will be a little while before we can get any real world testing done; since the car is undergoing a little surgery at the moment (no, it's not broken).


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> Hey guys,
> We appreciate all your feedback and questions but it will be a little while before we can get any real world testing done; since the car is undergoing a little surgery at the moment (no, it's not broken).


I'll happily do real world testing for you if you give me an intercooler to test with. 👍


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

CTS Turbo said:


> Hey guys,
> We appreciate all your feedback and questions but it will be a little while before we can get any real world testing done; since the car is undergoing a little surgery at the moment (no, it's not broken).


The images that you have shown has nothing to do with any of your upgrade parts that you are selling. 
Please enlighten us.:facepalm:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

You'll notice that the engine is out of the car. That only means one thing to me...big turbo time on the back side!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


> You'll notice that the engine is out of the car. That only means one thing to me...big turbo time on the back side!


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

If it is a turbo upgrade, please share more!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CarbonRS said:


> If it is a turbo upgrade, please share more!


 in time in time...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We now offer our kit in a Matte Black Finish!


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

CTS Turbo said:


> CTS Turbo TTRS/RS3 Air Intake System - featuring dual cone filter, 3.5" velocity stack, and OEM mounting points @ $429.99 shipped


$ 429 for a molded plastic and is not even tested. Enlighten me.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo TTRS Front Mount Intercooler Kit @ $1199.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo TTRS/RS3 Air Intake System - featuring dual cone filter, 3.5" velocity stack, and OEM mounting points @ $379.99 shipped


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Audi TTRS/RS3 2.5T Catalyst bypass/Midpipe Set @ $299.99 shipped


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

I finally had a chance to install the CTS intercooler for my TT-RS, which I purchased last year. Overall, I was very impressed with the product. Everything fit, all parts were included, and the inside of the IC was nice and clean. A few comments about the installation and IC itself. 

1) The instructions from CTS say to go through the wheel well to access the nuts that hold the front bumper cover on the car. That approach works, but the IC install instructions from Forge Motorsports have one remove the headlights instead. Removing each headlight assembly is one wiring connection and three screws (2 of which are only loosened). Unless you have the car on a lift, I recommend going ahead and pulling the headlights. You will still need to loosen the front half of each inner fender well liner, but you will save time actually getting to those four nuts for the bumper cover. 

2) Neither CTS or Forge mention the foam alignment blocks (small triangles) which help align the bumper cover under each headlight. If you take the headlights out, it is much easier to adjust the blocks and check that they don't get knocked out of place reinstalling the bumper cover. The foam block fell out on one side, so I ended up removing that one headlight to correct the alignment problem without completely removing the bumper cover again. 

3) The medium sized black plastic pieces which go between the headlights and center grill are a PITA to remove! They have to come out to get to a couple of screws which hold the grill /bumper cover to the upper radiator support area. There is no way to release the clips and ease them off. Instead, you have to tug/pull/pry these trim panels off. I had one retaining clip break in the process :-( This is no fault of CTS. The clips/pieces just aren't designed to be taken apart, IMHO. 

4) The IC itself and supporting pieces/new crash bar were all well made. No complaints and everything should last as long or longer than OEM. 

5) My only slightly negative comment isn't really specific to CTS... Any TT-RS aftermarket IC is going to require some compromise. The CTS, APR, and 'racing' IC's from Forge, Wagner, etc. all remove, replace, or modify the inner bumper structure (crash bar and large foam piece). Any centered frontend collision is going to damage the IC, as the IC is between the bumper cover and the rest of the car. Again, this isn't a CTS specific issue, but rather applies to all IC's which are taller than OEM. There are short/deep IC options, but they likely don't provide as much intake air temp reduction than the taller, but thinner designs like CTS. It is a compromise, so it depends upon your priorities and ultimately your power/performance goals. 

6) I wasn't able to log data from before the install. However, there is an AWD dyno within 20 minutes of my house. I plan to purchase some time of the dyno and log IAT data this month. Also, I am going to collect some data driving on the road for comparison. I will post up the results so that people can decide whether the CTS IC is a good option for themselves (vs the much more expensive APR IC for example). 

Overall, I was impressed by the CTS TT-RS Intercooler and would recommend it as a good option for the TT-RS. The dyno/log data may reinforce or even change my mind, but so far the CTS IC holds its own against the competitors, in my opinion. 

Thank you


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Hurry, don't miss our biggest summer sale!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Quick report from a track session... Unfortunately, I forgot my Bluetooth OBDII adapter, so I wasn't able to log any data. However, on a tight, very technical track with a lot of full throttle coming out of slow corners, I was able to run 20 minute sessions with no noticeable decrease in engine power during the session with the CTS intercooler. Temps varied, but were up in the mid to high 80's by the afternoon. Next time I will log some data and post the results.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Hurry, our summer sale ends soon!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Upgrading the restrictive factory downpipe with the CTS Turbo MK7 Golf R/8V Audi S3 Downpipe is a great way to increase performance.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Labour day long weekend sale


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's my car with the CTS FMIC painted black. 👍


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------

